#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-10
<mama21mama> post asado y cerveza
<mama21mama> haha
<mama21mama> llenare el vaso com mas
<mama21mama> con todo el asado ni ganas de ir a buscar heladote.
<Maxeetoh> buenasss, alguien?
<Maxeetoh> haha
<mama21mama> buenas
<Maxeetoh> mama!!
<Maxeetoh> jajajaja
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> que hacemo?
<mama21mama> :D
<Maxeetoh> pintan unas birrit
<mama21mama> si se me termino el baso
<mama21mama> ya vengoy lo voyla a llenar.
<Maxeetoh> uh yo tengo 3/4 de quilmes ajjaja ahora vengo
<mama21mama> ptm se termino el mama21mama copado
<mama21mama> se termino la birra.
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> ptm que suerte
<mama21mama> ¬¬
<mama21mama> me ca** en la lech.. q pari
<mama21mama> :D
<Maxeetoh> leeeeeeeeeesto
<Maxeetoh> ya estoy
<Maxeetoh> emm
<Maxeetoh> a ver
<Maxeetoh> hablemos en supre
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> si aqui nadie blabla
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> buenas?
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-11
<sudacator> hola
<sudacator> pregunto, luego de aprender los comandos de linux, como aprender las configuraciones, que son bastantes por lo que veo?
<sudacator> lei por ahi que no hace falta ser programador, pero....
<Debian_> sudacator, no hace falta ser programador de nada
<Debian_> es mas hoy en dia el saber los comando no es imprescindible
<Debian_> pero no esta nunca de mas aprenderlos
<sudacator> si a eso iba.
<FREDD2> la consola te ahorra muchas pavadas que te hacen hacer los graficos
<FREDD2> es mas, a veces "hacen que hacen" los graficos
<sudacator> instale ubuntu 10.10, version 64 bits, y me sorprende la velocidad con que prende y apaga...
<sudacator> pero tenia pensado mas adelante, instalar el debian...que creo que se necesita mas configuraciones manuales
<FREDD2> si, es un poco mas tosco
<FREDD2> pero una ves que le agarras la mano es como cualquiera
<sudacator> si, claro, seguramente es asi, pero hay un lenguaje o una logica, en los archivos de configuracion, que no logro descifrar, seguramente es cuestion de tiempo.
<FREDD2> los .conf son todos iguales
<FREDD2> se te hacen complicados por que es un cambio de windows a linux
<sudacator> para hacer scripts si hay que saber algun lenguaje?
<FREDD2> bash como minimo
<sudacator> bash es el lenguaje de programacion? perdon por la pregunta, pero estoy como adan! ja
<FREDD2> es un lenguaje, bien basico pero potente
<FREDD2> igual, vas muy rapido
<FREDD2> aprende a usar linux, lo otro viene solo
<sudacator> gracias FREDD2 por la onda
<FREDD2> de nada loco
<FREDD2> cualquie cosa, aqui andamos
<FREDD2> son 50 pesos, me habia olvidado
<FREDD2> :P
<FREDD2> jajaja
<sudacator> es prueba y error...si algo sale mal, a buscar por internet o a los foros jajajaj
<sudacator> ah. .ok. ahora te escane un billete y te lo mando!
<FREDD2> si, por suerte existen muchisimos tutoriales
<FREDD2> si no son para ubuntu, son para debian
<FREDD2> si no para algun derivado
<sudacator> sos gente del grupo de ubuntu-ar del "team" como le dicen?
<FREDD2> no, no pertenesco ni al foro ni a la lista de correo
<FREDD2> en algun momento estaba en los foro de esbuntu
<FREDD2> pero esta re lleno ahora
<sudacator> si, yo me suscribi a la lista de ubuntu-ar y esta bueno, leyendo con detenimiento uno va aprendiendo
<FREDD2> si, es cuestion de tiempo
<sudacator> pero me parece que la lista de ubuntu-es debe de tirar dos mil mails por dia...
<FREDD2> ni idea, nunca me meti
<sudacator> bueno FREDD2 me retiro, un saludo y gracias, y saludos a los demas (que no se si estan)
<mollo84> hola buenas noches quiero hacer una consulta sobre servidores
<mama21mama> dime
<mama21mama> cuanta a la sala.
<mollo84> Estoy iniciando un proyecto el cual va a consistir en un server y 25  clientes mas o menos. Se trata de un aplicativo web con su base de  datos. Este aplicativo por seguridad va a trabajar con vpn y firewall.  En cuanto a  vpn pense en Hamachi pero no lo veo como un software maduro  para el proyecto.
<mollo84> Quiero saber que distros y software me recomiendan
<mama21mama> ubuntu
<mama21mama> y lo otro no s.
<mollo84> otra consulta no hay algun derivado de ubuntu que tenga ese software configurado dentro y solo haya que modficar algunos datos
<FREDD2> proba centos
<FREDD2> ningun soft viene configurado por default
<mama21mama> ahy un derivado de debian estrella roja viene con todo configurado.
<mama21mama> haha
<FREDD2> ubuntu tmb lo viene
<FREDD2> no quiere decir que no le tengas que meter mano
<mama21mama> estrella roja vien andando de una
<mama21mama> cuando lo probe pero no se si ese servicio que dice.
<FREDD2> suena muy comunista
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> smotwall o como se llame tmb lo viene
<FREDD2> pero le tenes que meter mano, como todo
<mama21mama> no creo
<mama21mama> ya viene listo paar accionarlo
<mollo84> ah que bueno justo lo que andaba buscando entonces
<mama21mama> supongo no se.
<mollo84> googleando veo que esta enfocada al usuario comun
<mama21mama> si pero tiene muchos servicios activados la que probe yo... con solo un lanzador activavas servidor irc, apache etc
<juan_> buenas buenas
<juan_> una duda que talvez alguien me pueda ayudar
<juan_> para abrir una red wep use backtrack, me da un numero de 10 digitos mas los : entre cada par de digitos, puedo usar esos mismos digitos en ubuntu????
<chory> yo nunca utilice eso, no sabria decirte
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> \o
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-12
<Kant> hola
<chory> hla
<granjero> hola
<granjero> se peude usar el comando umask pero separando usuarios? o es global?
<Kant> tengo una máquina acá que cuando le doy "aplicar" a los cambios de una cuenta en empathy, no aplica una merda (corriendo empathy 2.30 en ubuntu lucid)
<Kant> alguien tiene idea de qué onda con eso?
<Kant> doy click a aplicar y no hace nada, porque cuando quiero salir me dice "no aplicaste los cambios, estás seguro de que querés salir?" (y no me da un botón para aplicar cambios y salir)
<granjero> yo no tengo idea Kant
<chory> Kant corre el emphaty desde una consola y fijate si te tira algun error
<chory> sino hay q ver algun tipo de bug
<m4v> puede escribir en los archivos de configuración?
<Kant> no probé
<Kant> igual es una distro "a prueba de bol*dos" (supuestamente), no puede ser que tenga que ir a consola y archivos de configuración...
<Kant> yo uso Arch, a mi personalmente no me jode hacer eso
<Kant> aunque esa máquina la migraron de versión parece, y no tengo idea si el empathy que hay es el de repo o uno de ppa...
<Kant> >.<
<m4v> Kant: Ubuntu no es a "prueba de bol*dos" si te molesta tanto usá otra distro.
<Kant> es que... uso otra distro, en mi casa. pero la máquina es de otra persona
<Kant> perdón por la expresión =S
<Kant> una forma más educada de ponerlo es: "una distro orientada al uso de interfaz gráfica"
<Kant> pero me doy cuenta que mi punto no es del todo válido...
<m4v> Ubuntu tampoco es orientada a interfaz gráfica. Es una distro que apunta al usuario normal, podés interpretarlo como quieras, pero no distribuyas FUD.
<m4v> yo uso la consola todo el tiempo
<Kant> uhm... hice algunas quejas poco educadas, pero no me parece que lleguen al nivel de FUD
<m4v> el problema que tienes parece algo de config, no sé que puede ser, probá moviendo .gconf o .gconf.d a otra parte para probar
<Kant> probé de hacer un usuario nuvo y configurar ahi
<m4v> Kant: es FUD, ubuntu no trata de eliminar la consola.
<Kant> el problema persiste
<m4v> mmh
<Kant> no dije que ubuntu trate de eliminar el uso de consola, dije que *deberia* eliminar la necesidad de la consola para cosas como usar un programa de mensajería instantánea (o por lo menos eso quise decir)
<m4v> bueno, igual es irrelevante ya, si el problema persiste en un usuario nuevo entonces hay algo mal
<Kant> en eso estamos de acuerdo
<Kant> yo formatearía la máquina, pero no es una solución muy copada que digamos =P
<chory> saca el empathy e instalalo de repo
<m4v> Kant: ejecuta apt-cache policy empathy para ver de donde viene el paquete
<Kant> me fijo a ver que onda
<m4v> Kant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/620733
<m4v> prueba instalando dconf como dice un comentario, es Ubuntu Maverick verdad?
<Kant> lucid
<Kant> y el problema es que aprieto "aplicar" y no pasa nada
<m4v> tonces capaz que no sirve..
<Kant> veo que clickea el botón
<Kant> pero cuando trato de salir me dice que no guardé las configuraciones
<Kant> we, me fui a casa
<Kant> gracias por la ayuda
<chory> m4v como haces para buscar en la bus ?
<m4v> bus?
<chory> con el search directamente ?
<chory> bugs
<chory> perdon me comi un pastel de papas q me dejo para la siesta :P
<m4v> me metí en la lista de bugs del empathy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<m4v> pero para encontrar el link hice un poco de buscar en launchpad
<chory> ok, y como entras a los bugs de determinado paquete ?
<m4v> buscando un poco, hay que ir la pagina del paquete y click en "bugs"
<chory> ah ok esa era la parte q no entendia pq estaba tratando de buscar al reves
<chory> che vos jugabas URT (urban terror)
<m4v> no me se una forma directa, hay un poco que usar el search de lp y clikear por ahí :P
<m4v> si, jugaba
<chory> claro te preguntaba precisamente para agiliza la busqueda
<chory> ya no jugas mas ... ?
<m4v> pero me cambié a una placa de vídeo ATI y con el driver que hay no me anda bien el urt
<chory> ah si ... a mi me en un momento me hacia delay el audio o algo asi medio loco ...
<chory> q escuchaba antes de morirme :P
<chory> creo q era el procesamiento del video
<chory> pero a veces y nunca le meti mucha pila
<chory> para arreglarlo
<m4v> estoy con el driver libre, que anda muy mal para cosas 3d, el privativo anda mejor pero después el escritorio anda todo mal así que ya fué
<chory> si yo lo uso en win pero hace rato q no estoy jugando
<m4v> me da fiaca ir al windows para jugar al urt
<m4v> si voy al windows juego otra cosa :P
<chory> y si ..
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-13
<granjero> FREDD2, buenas tardes!
<FREDD2> FREDD2, locaso!
<FREDD2> que haces
<granjero> ya tengo el server
<granjero> pero llego el capo maximo y le tengo que esxplicar todo
<granjero> despues vuelvo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-14
<dyrk> hola comunidad: consulta "setup.data/setup.xml" al querer instalar el .bin de google earth
<dyrk> me falta algun soft
<dyrk> exactamente lanza : No se pudo cargar 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<dyrk> intalado xubuntu 10.10
<dyrk> muchas gracias
<mama21mama> club de fun me extrañaron?
<Gero> ¿Alguien?
<mama21mama> que?
<mama21mama> otro dia venga a cobrar
<mama21mama> xD
<Gero> mama21mama: ¿Eh? XD
<mama21mama> que pa
<mama21mama> s
<mama21mama> o
<mama21mama> ?
<Gero> mama21mama: Nada, queria ver si habia alguien, pero esta super estatico este canal
<mama21mama> es que eperan un reto dificil.
<mama21mama> vienen con problemas de jardin.
<mama21mama> son argentinos vistes.
<mama21mama> cuando tengas algo vien dificil empiezan a hablar.
<Gero> ¿Te gusta mi Desktop de Enero :D http://bit.ly/gZ0cal?
<Gero> Es bastante minimista, con un wallpaper, un conky y un gnome-panel ya tengo lo que necesito xP
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> el mio de enero http://cut07.tk/eb
<dyrk> Buen dia: Consulta
<dyrk> Problemas para instalar googleearth en xubuntu 10.10 http://pastebin.com/0h9jcbDm
<dyrk> donde el nombre googleearth lo reemplazo por el numero 1 quedando 1.bin
<dyrk> atte
<granjero> - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<granjero> no esta el paste dyrk
<granjero> usa el pastebin de ubuntu que está en el topic
<dyrk> granjero, que es el topic?
<dyrk> No se pudo cargar 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<dyrk> es en definitiva lo que lanza al final luego de sh 1.bin
<dyrk> ?
<dyrk> me faltara instalar algo?
<dyrk> vere si puedo condeguirlo en .deb para evitar este inconbeniente muchisimas gracias igual a todos saludos
<Debian_> granjero, locaso!
<granjero> FREDD2, !
<granjero> como va viejo?
<granjero> no sabés que lindo me quedó el server
<FREDD2> todo tranca
<granjero> =)
<FREDD2> solucionaste el tema de os grupos??
<granjero> si
<granjero> borre todos los users
<FREDD2> editaste el archivo?
<granjero> y todos los grupos
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<granjero> y los volvi a cargar
<granjero> 30 min de tipeo
<FREDD2> rm -RF /*
<FREDD2> jajaaj
<granjero> si lo pensé
<granjero> pero funcionó
<granjero> y ahora tambien pueden escribir desde fuera de la red local
<FREDD2> excelente, ahora a sentarse a descansar
<granjero> gracias al umask
<granjero> no el lunes a capacitar gente
<FREDD2> hay que tomarse vacas
<granjero> el febrero
<granjero> en febrero
<FREDD2> todo febrero minimo
<granjero> una semana
<granjero> =P
<FREDD2> si, igual te aburris un mes
<FREDD2> caminas por las paredes
<FREDD2> los clientes y server quedaron ya todos en marcha?
<granjero> si
<granjero> todo andando
<granjero> ayer estuve con el director pasando por cada puesto de trabajo
<FREDD2> hay un "coso" tipo el norton ghost de windows
<granjero> y probando todo
<FREDD2> hacete una imagen
<granjero> si deberia
<granjero> pero en instalar tardo 40 min por máquina
<FREDD2> igual los clientes sobre todo
<granjero> igual ya está
<granjero> yo no creo que tenga que reinstalar nada
<granjero> los clientes son una papa
<FREDD2> yy mas que nada por si fallan los hd
<FREDD2> cada dia vienen mas berretas los hd
<granjero> le puse unos hd que tienen como 5 años =P
<granjero> unos western de 20gigas
<granjero> yo ya avise que son viejos
<granjero> cuando fallen tengo una pc que hice de mas para reemplazar rapidamente
<granjero> y veré
<granjero> me voy un rato
<granjero> ya vuelvo
<FREDD2> ok, aqui andare
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama: \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-15
<LedZeppelin> gente
<LedZeppelin> necesito una mano con el programa Banshee
<LedZeppelin> capaz alguno sabe
<mama21mama> banshee?
<mama21mama> eso?
<mama21mama> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Banshee
<mama21mama> que paso con eso?
<mama21mama> no funca?
<LedZeppelin> quiero desactivar la funcion de borrar archivos
<LedZeppelin> perdon por la demora
<LedZeppelin> me gusto banshee pero eso de borrar archivos para mi es un error
<LedZeppelin> pregunte en #ubuntu pero no supieron ayudarme
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-16
<Tukeke> mi escritorio http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1599/pantallazotv.png
<zeroadrenaline> kalashnicov (no se si se escribe asi) rules :D
<FREDD2> \0
<|JMARTIN> hola
<|JMARTIN> alguien en linea?
<juanman> |JMARTIN: un tocayo
<juanman> q cuenta?
<|JMARTIN> hola
<|JMARTIN> jaja la verdad
<|JMARTIN> aqui todo bien, con muchisimo calor!
<|JMARTIN> y vos como va
<juanman> jeje, aca tambien
<juanman> el ventilador me esta salvando
<|JMARTIN> dichoso... el mio me tira aire caliente! jeje
<|JMARTIN> qtal la llevas en linux tocayo?
<|JMARTIN> hace mucho lo usas?
<juanman> unos 5 años y pico
<juanman> pregunte
<|JMARTIN> en una de esas me podes ayudar en algo entonces...
<|JMARTIN> yo lo tengo hace no mucho tiempo
<|JMARTIN> y necesito configurar una funcion del mouse
<|JMARTIN> q opinas?
<juanman> q mouse tenes?
<|JMARTIN> es un generico
<|JMARTIN> q me vino con la compu. marca over case
<|JMARTIN> no lo conoce nadie jeje
<juanman> ahh, uno comun
<|JMARTIN> algo q extraño del win2 es poder presionar el boton del medio del mouse (del scroll) sobre el navegador y poder subir o bajar en la pagina q este navegando
<juanman> o sea, tienen los 3 botones estandar, ninguno mas
<|JMARTIN> nose si me explico...
<juanman> ahh, pasa q en linux el boton del medio sirve para pegar
<juanman> proba seleccionando un texto (con eso ya se copia), y con click del medio pegás
<|JMARTIN> ahh mira vos
<|JMARTIN> no sabia jeje
<|JMARTIN> esta bueno
<|JMARTIN>  Skype Beta para Linux. Descarga la última
<|JMARTIN> eso seleccione y pegue
<|JMARTIN> no sabes si se puede configurar el funcionamiento de ese boton para q sirva para desplazar la pagina q este navegando?
<|JMARTIN> o sea... antes de subir o bajar con las flechitas del techado
<|JMARTIN> presionar en el centro el boton y q al subir o bajar el mouse pueda subir o bajar la pagina?
<FREDD2> \o
<josue> hola necesitaria ayuda para instalar los plugins para poder ver  mi 10.04 en 3d
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-10
<daniel_> hola a todos, buenas tardes. Recien instalo Ubuntu 11.10. Primera vez probando Ubuntu. Todo parece funcionar ok pero no me toma el wifi...
<daniel_> por favor, desde donde puedo bajarme el driver?
<daniel_> es una Dell Inspiron 6400
<daniel_> este chat funciona?
<daniel_> como debo hacer una consulta?
<strickly> siempre con tanta paciencia la gente
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-12
<Guest15749> buenos dias!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> todos invitados https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<invitado_web> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-14
<vasco_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-08
<invitado_web> hola, hay alguien? mi nombre es esteban
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-10
<luis__> hola
<luis__> hay
<luis__> alguien???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> hola!!!!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, buenas, preguntá nomás
<luis__> si claro
<luis__> mi pregunta
<luis__> es
<luis__> sobre el firewall
<luis__> !!!
<luis__> de
<luis__> mi ubuntu 12.10
<luis__> !!!
<luis__> como puedo configurarlo???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> es para seguridad!!! al firewall de mi ubuntu 12.10 nesecito ponerle reglas para que nadie se infltre a mi pc como antes!!
<luis__> como puedo configurar mi firewall de ubuntu 12.10???
<luis__> como puedo configurar mi firewall de ubuntu 12.10???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, te estás conectando directamente a internet o por medio de un router?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, o un access point wifi?
<luis__> wifi
<luis__> pero
<luis__> mio
<luis__> mi wifi
<luis__> !!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, ok, entonces el firewall para internet lo tendrías que configurar en el wifi
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, que es lo que te conecta a internet, digamos, no en Ubuntu
<luis__> ok y el que trae ubuntu???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, igual acá tenés instructivo http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/03/como-configurar-el-firewall-en-ubuntu.html
<luis__> para configurarlo???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, si
<luis__> y para que soon las reglas que se le pone al firewall???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, para que puedas dejar pasar cierto tipo de tráfico
<luis__> es bien dificir que alguien pueda infiltrarse en mi ubuntu???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, si, quedate tranquilo que por lo general no pasa nada
<luis__> y de los virus que me puedes decir???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, en cuestión de seguridad conque mantengas actualizado el sistema operativo es suficiente
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, no hay prácticamente virus
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, para cada cosa que requiera permisos de administrador (por ejemplo, borrar tu disco) tenés que poner tu contraseña
<luis__> existe alguin sistema operativo para mi router wifi que sea ubuntu???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, ubuntu está disponible para PCs, pero el núcleo (se llama Linux) suele estar para routers, podés mirar el proyecto OpenWRT y dd-wrt por ejemplo
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, esos son para routers caseros... pero también para gente con conocimientos
<luis__> donde lo puedo descargar???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> en mi caso you tengo un router cisco se puede installar???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, no, el hardware Cisco es muy cerrado
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, hay software para emular equipos cisco para Ubuntu, pero es para hacer pruebas o desarrollo
<luis__> ok. usted sabe cuales son las reglas para ponerselas a mi firewall???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, depende del tipo de tráfico que quieras filtrar... hay infinitas combinaciones, igual por lo general en Linux para usuarios "comunes" no hacen falta los firewalls
<luis__> sabes usar router cisco???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, hace bastante (años) que no toco uno
<luis__> ok
<luis__> porque ubuntu 12.10 no me a traido mi
<luis__> tarjeta
<luis__> grafica???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<luis__> cuando instale ubuntu solo me salio el driver de red
<luis__> pero el driver de grafica
<luis__> que paso???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, tenés algún problema con el video?
<luis__> bueno no por ahora pero siempre e instalado los controladores en el caso de mi laptop
<luis__> tengo
<luis__> ATI/amd 64bits
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, Ubuntu trae incluidos todos los drivers
<luis__> !!
<luis__> pero en el caso del controlador de video no lo veo solo instale el de red
<luis__> !!!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, explicá "no lo veo"
<luis__> okay mira cuedo yo instale ubuntu 12.10 lo primero que hize es update
<luis__> pero cuando voy al
<luis__> software source
<luis__> a instalar los
<luis__> controladores
<luis__> solo instale el broadcom!!
<luis__> que es de la red
<luis__> pero
<luis__> el controlador de video
<luis__> no estaba donde esta ubicado los controladores!!!
<luis__> en mi caso mi tarjeta de video es ATI/amd 64bit!!!
<luis__> estube buscando pero no lo encontre!!!
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, quedate tranquilo, Ubuntu ya trae los drivers para video (sino no verías nada, je)
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, Ubuntu trae incluidos drivers para todo el hardware de hoy en día, salvo el hardware de aquellos que no publican cómo funciona... aún así, como el caso de los drivers Nvidia o tu placa broadcom, los fabricantes suelen publicar drivers cerrados que no puede traer Ubuntu en el CD... pero que desde esa opción a la que fuiste se pueden instalar
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, si Ubuntu no te mostró que hay drivers de video "privativos" o "cerrados" (son aquellos que Ubuntu no puede incluir porque los fabricantes de hardware no lo dejan hacer, digamos) es porque no es necesario
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, hay drivers cerrados para ATI pero no deben aplicar para el hardware que vos tenés, por eso no lo ves
<luis__> como puedo cerra los puertos de mi route y de mi pc los que aparece en la terminal???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, podrías explicarte un poco mejor? normalmente accedés a tu router con un navegador web y lo configurás desde ahí... deberías ver el manual de tu router para habilitar el firewall, aunque normalmente viene activado
<luis__> a ok
<luis__> como puedo cerrar los pueros que me aparecen abierto en la terminal???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, los puertos TCP abiertos? normalmente tenés que cerrar el programa asociado :-)
<luis__> atraves de nmap yo los puedo ver???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, en teoría si, aunque si estás en el mismo equipo, "sudo LC_ALL=C netstat -atunp | grep LISTEN" te muestra los puertos abiertos y el programa asociado
<luis__> si yo cierro los puerto que pasaria???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, si por "cerrar el puerto" entendés "no dejar pasar el paquete", el programa que le quiera hablar no va a poder porque el firewall lo impide
<luis__> y que hay del puerto 53??
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, es para el DNS
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, es muy importante, aunque no deberías tener un programa escuchando en el 53 a menos que tengas un servidor de DNS
<luis__> ubuntu es seguro??
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, es como todo... si sos cuidadoso, si
<luis__> cuidadoso en que dame un ejemplo???
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, y.... tener las actualizaciones al día, tener una contraseña más o menos buena, no ejecutar cualquier cosa que uno baje...
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, ese tipo de cosas
<luis__> atraves de ubuntu yo puedo infiltrarme en mi linea de telefono de mi casa??? mi telefono es inalambrico!!!
<luis__> ??
<luis__> ?
<luis__> ?
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, calculo que necesitás hardware de radio para eso
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, ubuntu es software (un enorme conjunto de programas que funcionan como uno), no hardware (una placa física con chips, por ejemplo)
<luis__> dame el ejemplo!!!!
<luis__> !!
<luis__> !
<marcelo_fdz> luis__, me tengo que ir... saludos!
<luis__> ok
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-11
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> tengo un problema, fall el sistema
<alezhito> hola
<alezhito> alguien sabe si ya esta disponible en ubuntu para android
<beuno> alezhito, todavia no
<beuno> a fin de Febrero
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-06
<physco23> Gente, me  pueden ayudar? Tengo un problema con el sonido de mi Ubuntu
#ubuntu-ar 2015-01-09
<Patataatsat> !!
<Patataatsat> Hola!?
